# Cotton balaclava?



## slowbro (Aug 18, 2012)

i got scammed a bit. i ordered a cool max balaclava with a breath material over the mouth area, but they gave me a plain cotton one with just eye holes (it looks nothing like the photo on their website)

on the package it says 'keeps warm during winter' but it's made of a t-shirt type material, which is what i read you're supposed to use

will it still be usable?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

If its not what you wanted send it back for an exchange.  Check out polypropylene balaclavas they are the most comfortable IMHO.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 18, 2012)

Which bank are you planning to rob?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

It's for a fursuit head u silly goose


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> It's for a fursuit head u silly goose


You need those for suits?


----------



## Brazen (Aug 18, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> You need those for suits?



Of course, your face is at risk of frostbite when wearing a big foam fursuit head, haven't you learned anything about the heating problems of fursuits?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

It's what you build the structure and foam on for the head


----------



## slowbro (Aug 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> If its not what you wanted send it back for an exchange.  Check out polypropylene balaclavas they are the most comfortable IMHO.



i dunno if i want to deal with a company that sends the wrong thing to begin with, either they won't be responsive or speak english too poorly to work with :/

plus i already opened it

it feels cold to the touch, so i guess it will still work. but im gonna have to cut a mouth hole in it cause if i talk with it on it's gonna bunch up inside my mouth


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

Sew the edges to he mouth hole (lol) closed do it doesn't fray


----------



## Dokid (Aug 18, 2012)

slowbro said:


> i got scammed a bit. i ordered a cool max balaclava with a breath material over the mouth area, but they gave me a plain cotton one with just eye holes (it looks nothing like the photo on their website)
> 
> on the package it says *'keeps warm during winter*' but it's made of a t-shirt type material, which is what i read you're supposed to use
> 
> will it still be usable?



I'd be very weary of those words. Try this instead http://www.amazon.com/Schampa-Cools...qid=1345339942&sr=8-1&keywords=balaclava+silk

if that's too expensive then this one

http://www.amazon.com/Zanheadgear-W...UTF8&qid=1345339951&sr=8-1&keywords=balaclava


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 1, 2012)

I get my balaclavas from The Sportsman's Guide. They have silk and cotton/polyester. You will have to cut and stitch a mouth hole though for them. There was a source for the type with eye and mouth openings on Ebay, but in Hong Kong.


----------

